# High Sierra et Windows 7 problématique



## julien.c25 (29 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je tiens à dire en premier lieu que j’ai fouillé le net, essayé des solutions de contournement de mon problème, des tutos que je n’ai parfois peut être pas bien compris et que je viens chercher une solution ici en ayant épuisé mon ami Google...

Je m’explique sur le problème : J’ai un MacBook Air late 2010 (Core2, 4go, 256Go SSD) qui tourne sous High Sierra et je voudrais une partition Windows.

Bootcamp ne m’a pas été d’un grand secours car il me crée des clefs d’installation en MBR qui ne peuvent pas démarrer sur mon Mac qui n’accepte que le GPT+UEFI.

J’ai donc créé une clé avec Rufus sur un PC contenant mon iso de Windows 7 et au format UEFI. Celle ci boote sans problème sur un PC mais sur mon mac j’obtiens un écran blanc qui scintille. Impossible de commencer une installation.

Pourtant je suis parvenu à installer et à avoir en dual boot Windows 10, mais celui ci est trop demandeur en ressources pour ma machine. J’ai également réussi à booter sur des live Linux sans aucun problème.
J’ai essayé un tas d’iso différentes en 32 et 64, rien, impossible de démarrer une installation de Windows 7 sur ce satané Macbook.

J’ai commencé un tuto faisant intervenir refit et virtualbox mais les manipulations à faire n’étant pas expliquées je n’ai pas réussi car pas pu voir ou le forumeur voulait en venir.

Je songe à une install sur PC puis clonezilla mais cela m’arrangerait de pouvoir le faire juste avec mon Mac car aujourd’hui je n’ai pas de PC sous la main.

Merci d’avance pour vous réponses


----------



## julien.c25 (29 Février 2020)

Update : J’ai crée la clé avec Bootcamp au lieu de Rufus, booté en legacy avec ReFIT et l’installation se lance.


----------



## julien.c25 (29 Février 2020)

Update 2 : J’ai désactivé le SIP via csrutils disable dans le recovery, booté sur ma clé legacy et Windows ne peut pas s’installer car mes partitions sont au format GPT.
Je vais creuser.


----------



## julien.c25 (29 Février 2020)

Pour ceux que ça intéresserait à l’avenir voici la solution pour installer W7 sur un Mac High Sierra avec bootcamp foireux.

1. Désactiver le SIP dans le recovery
3. Installer Gdisk 
2. Installer reFIT sur une première clé usb bootable
4. Créer un usb bootable de Windows7 en MBR avec bootcamp ou rufus (sur un autre PC) sur la seconde clé usb 
6. Créer une partition FAT avec utilitaire de disque
5. Passer en boot hybride (EFI+MBR) le disque système au lieu de protégé avec gdisk (de nombreux tutos sont dispos)
6. Connecter les deux clés et démarrer sur reFIt (Alt au démarrage) 
7. Dans le menu reFIT sélectionner le disque d’installation de Windows7
8. Arriver dans l’installation de Windows7 au partitionnement, annuler l’installation sans redémarrer le Mac, débrancher toutes les clés et disques externes pour ne rebrancher que la clé d’installation de Windows 7, puis relancer sans redémarrer l’installation de Windows 

Et voilà ça devrait fonctionner pour ceux qui ont eu le même souci que moi ! N’oubliez pas de réactiver le SIP !


----------



## boninmi (29 Février 2020)

C'est tout simple en somme  
Je suis sûr qu'une foule de gens vont se précipiter sur cette opportunité. 
Au fait, il te sert à quoi Windows 7 que tu ne puisses pas faire avec High Sierra ? 
Mais à chacun sa cohomologie ...


----------



## julien.c25 (29 Février 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est tout simple en somme
> Je suis sûr qu'une foule de gens vont se précipiter sur cette opportunité.
> Au fait, il te sert à quoi Windows 7 que tu ne puisses pas faire avec High Sierra ?
> Mais à chacun sa cohomologie ...



Bonjour, Windows 7 me sert tout simplement à jouer à deux jeux qui ne sont pas encore dispos sur Mac !

Le souci étant qu’avec un vieux Mac qui a 10 ans, Windows 10 n’est pas forcément le choix le plus approprié (2go de RAM) et cet ordinateur léger m’a toujours convenu et pour l’utilisation que j’en fais je n’ai pas utilité de le remplacer immédiatement même s’il va falloir que j’y songe !

On me dira qu’il y a Wine pour faire tourner des applis Windows dans OSX mais ça ne fonctionne pas toujours.

Meme si la manip ne va pas intéresser grand monde en 2020, au moins j’aurais acquis de nouvelles connaissances sur mon Mac


----------



## boninmi (29 Février 2020)

Ah ... c'est vrai. Il y a des gens qui jouent à des jeux ...  
En quarantaine du coronavirus ?


----------



## julien.c25 (29 Février 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah ... c'est vrai. Il y a des gens qui jouent à des jeux ...
> En quarantaine du coronavirus ?



Dieu merci pas encore !
Je me prépare car ça ne saurait tarder, je travaille dans le médical ;-)


----------



## MR2-Turbo (27 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord merci pour ce tutoriel !
Je tente désespérément d'installer Win 7 sur mon iMac depuis des jours...

Je bloque à cette étape : 5. Passer en boot hybride (EFI+MBR) le disque système au lieu de protégé avec gdisk (de nombreux tutos sont dispos)

Je ne trouve pas vraiment de tutoriel clair...
Aurais-tu un lien stp ?
Ce serait vraiment sympa !


J'espère que tu me liras...


D'avance merci !



Jack.


----------



## Sev_X (13 Novembre 2021)

Merci pour ce tutoriel, j’ai le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro 2011. Je vais essayer de suite.


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2021)

Sev_X a dit:


> Merci pour ce tutoriel, j’ai le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro 2011. Je vais essayer de suite.


Si tu réponds partout, en tentant tout et n'importe quoi, en jouant à l'apprenti sorcier, tu ne vas pas arranger la structure de ton disque dur ! C'est fou ça, sous OX ou macOS, le protocole d'installation officiel via Assistant Boot Camp de chez Apple est immuable, sorti de là, toute tentative sera vouée à un échec !


----------



## Sev_X (13 Novembre 2021)

Oui mais ce protocole marche très bien quand le lecteur interne fonctionne. Ce qui n’est pas le cas pour moi. Et comme tu l’as dit sur l’autre sujet, un lecteur externe est considéré comme un intrus par macOS : et là on fait quoi ? Bon, en fait je vais faire ce que tu as dit et ne pas lancer le DVD direct mais en passant par Bootcamp mais j’ai des doutes quant à la réussite de l’opération. Mais bon…


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2021)

Sev_X a dit:


> Bon, en fait je vais faire ce que tu as dit et ne pas lancer le DVD direct mais en passant par Bootcamp mais j’ai des doutes quant à la réussite de l’opération. Mais bon…


Si ton lecteur DVD n'est pas reconnu en interne ou externe, tu peux abandonner toute installation.


----------

